# GAME: The Make A Sentence Game



## Doc

Stealing this from Net Cooking Talk.  It's a little different, I think you'll like it.
Here's how it works:
At first, take a single word like

*Cookoff*

then next one creates new sentence, using every letter of that word like

*C*andy *O*nly *O*ccansionally *K*nocked *O*n *F*orums *Forums*.

Next one creates new sentence using letters of the last word in the previous sentence. 
*
FORUMS*

and so on.

Let me start:

first word will be FORUMS

*FORUMS *(copy or type this word over your sentence, this will help a lot at page breaks)


----------



## tiredretired

*F*reedom* O*f* R*eligion* U*nder *M*y* S*ociety


----------



## MrLiberty

*S*ociety

*S*o *o*ccasionally *c*ities* i*n *E*urope *t*ry *Y*ahtzee.


----------



## tiredretired

*Yahtzee*

*Y*ou* A*re *H*elping* T*he* Z*ebras* E*at *E*damame


----------



## Doc

Edamame 

Ed Dug Aurthur's  Manic Artistic Monster Everyday.

EVERYDAY


----------



## tiredretired

Everyday

*E*llen* V*isited* E*arl* r*outinely *y*elling *d*onuts* a*nd *y*ohoo

A special thanx to Mrs. TR


----------



## MrLiberty

yohoo

*Y*ou're *o*nly* h*ere *o*n *o*ceans


----------



## tiredretired

OCEANS

*O*bsessive *C*ompulsive *E*lements *A*re *N*ot *S*trengths

STRENGTHS


----------



## MrLiberty

STRENGTHS

*S*o *t*o *r*eturn *e*nlightened *n*ow *g*uys *t*hink *h*ard *s*alami.


----------



## Doc

SALAMI

Sam answered Lisa and Mimi indiscreetly.

INDISCREETLY


----------



## snowstorm

INDISCREETLY

In Nebraska Derelicts Install Snow Cat Railways, Every Expanses Train Leaving Youngstown.

YOUNGSTOWN


----------



## Bamby

YOUNGSTOWN 

You only use negative goals start thinking out when negotiating.

NEGOTIATING


----------



## Doc

NEGOTIATING 

Neutral energy goes over tall indiscriminate aging towers in north Georgia.

GEORGIA


----------



## MrLiberty

NEGOTIATING

*N*ever *e*ver *g*o *o*utside *t*o *i*mitate *a* *t*arantula* t*yping *i*n *n*ew *g*arments.

GARMENTS.


----------



## snowstorm

GARMENTS
Great Americans Release Many Enemas Every Night Through Sleeping
 SLEEPING


----------



## Bamby

SLEEPING 

She Left Every Evening Past In Naughty Garments

GARMENTS


----------



## tiredretired

GARMENTS

*G*ina *A*rrived *R*egally *M*odeling* E*legant* N*ighties* T*hrough *S*tores

STORES


----------



## Bamby

STORES 

She Traded Our Roadster Every Spring.

SPRING


----------



## Doc

SPRING 

Sushi Pringles rested in nighttime goodness.

GOODNESS


----------



## Bamby

GOODNESS

Go Only On Days Needed Especially Saturday & Sunday

SUNDAY


----------



## snowstorm

SUNDAY

 Soiled Underwear Nearly Disgustingly Yellowed

 Yellowed


----------



## MrLiberty

Yellowed

*Y*es, *e*lephants *l*ove *l*icorice *o*r *w*eird *e*atable *d*elicacies 

Delicacies


----------



## tiredretired

*DELICACIES*

*D*riving *E*ast *L*ooking* I** C*ame *A*cross *C*ows* I*n *E*astern* S*lopes

*SLOPES*


----------



## snowstorm

SLOPES

 Sleeping Ladies Often Peek everywhere secretly 

 SECRETLY


----------



## Doc

SECRETLY 

Sunburned Eveleen's clear-coated racecar even thundered looking Yellowish.

YELLOWISH


----------



## MrLiberty

Yellowish

*Y*ou *e*ither *l*ike *l*ipstick *o*r *w*ould *o*range *s*hoes* h*appen

HAPPEN


----------



## tiredretired

*HAPPEN*

*H*ow* A*re *P*eople *P*oliticizing *E*vents* N*ow

*NOW*


----------



## luvs

*NOW*

 not often, wanda-

*WANDA*


----------



## Doc

WANDA

Wanda and Nancy did aggravate.

AGGRAVATE


----------



## tiredretired

AGGRAVATE

A Girl Grew Radishes And Vegetables Around The Establishment.


----------



## Doc

ESTABLISHMENT

Easter Sunday Tabernacle at Blinitnokov Lindsy's Inside Storefront History Museum entrance next Tuesday.  (whew, tough one)

TUESDAY


----------



## luvs

TUESDAY-

their usual evening seems dry and yearnful.

YEARNFUL-


----------



## tiredretired

YEARNFUL

You Earn Ample Rewards Now For Useful Labor.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> YEARNFUL
> 
> You Earn Ample Rewards Now For Useful Labor.




LABOR

Little Annie begged oranges return.


----------



## Doc

RETURN

Rental Equipment thankfully usually runs now.

NOW


----------



## tiredretired

NOW   (Easy)

Nullify Obama Win    

WIN


----------



## luvs

well, i'm nocturnal.

NOCTURNAL


----------



## tiredretired

NOCTURNAL

*N*o* O*ne* C*an* T*ruly* U*nderstand* R*obots *N*eeding *A **L*avatory.

*LAVATORY*


----------



## MrLiberty

LAVATORY

*L*ittle *A*nnie *v*alued *a*ny *t*oy *O*rville* r*equested *y*esterday.

Yesterday


----------



## snowstorm

YESTERDAY

 You Eat Shrimp Till Every Regular Dinner Associates Yawning.

 YAWNING


----------



## tiredretired

YAWNING

You Are Weeding Needlessly In Nina's Garden.

GARDEN


----------



## snowstorm

GARDEN

Great Americans Resist Democrats endless Naysaying.

NAYSAYING


----------



## Bamby

NAYSAYING 

North American Yuppifies Saying All Yuppies Integrating National Governments.

GOVERNMENTS


----------



## deand1

GOVERNMENTS

Giving Others Vanilla Extract Remedies Nothing, Meaning Essentially No Tabasco Sauce.


----------



## Umberto

Sauce 

She Wanted Her Garden Trimmed. 

Trimmed


----------



## deand1

Umberto, have you lost it?  

"She Wanted Her Garden Trimmed" doesn't come close to SAUCE.


----------



## Umberto

Duh! I get it now and feel so dense. I made up my own game then.


----------



## Doc

I'll try Sauce

She anticipated undy color evergreen.


----------



## MrLiberty

Evergreen

Even Virgil's energy require every Everready nod


----------



## deand1

Hahaha,


----------



## deand1

NOD

Name Of Daughter


----------



## MissTaken

Daughter

Doctor's annoying underwear grinded his testicles encouraging rashes


----------

